

A first time iPhone developer's tea-filled journey. - tony584
http://worldoftea.org/tea-for-iphone-an-interview-with-the-developer/

======
guynamedloren
It's interesting to hear a first-hand account of the development phase. Of all
the things that could cause a snag, you wouldn't think the brewing screen
(essentially a fancy "please wait" screen) would be the one. It seems like
there would be more pressing issues at hand, but perhaps I am severely over-
estimating the complexity and difficulties in developing an iPhone app...

~~~
pohl
It didn't sound to me like the please-wait screen presented any development
difficulty.

Rather, it seems like it presented a design conundrum, to which the developer
paid great attention before making a difficult decision to scrap the cellular
automata idea that he was in love with.

~~~
siglesias
Right. The hardest part was admitting the design was flawed and getting help
to make something better. The technical issues, aside from some memory
management bugs early on, could be solved in an evening.

------
quinndupont
It's such a cool app, but as I've asked the developer before, I wish they
would make something similar for coffee.

~~~
zyb09
I guess someone could, but I think there wouldn't be much need for an app on
how to make coffee, then there is for tea? Well if someone has a cool concept,
send me a message, I could code it up!

~~~
stcredzero
Speaking as a denizen of the US, making coffee is more complex than we've been
socialized to think in N. America. We've been socialized to accept the
mediocre result of stale grounds and water that's too cool. (Which makes for
an easier time dealing with UL)

~~~
maxhs
I agree. There are tons of interesting ways to make coffee, not all of which
require investing hundreds (or thousands) of dollars in fancy espresso
machines: i.e. french press vs. aeropress vs. traditional drip filter vs. gold
cone, etc...

~~~
stcredzero
Cone drip filter. Grinder. (Get a used burr grinder or a good Krups or Braun
rotary is good enough.) Whole bean coffee roasted in the past two weeks from a
local roaster. Candy thermometer. Pot of boiling water.

If you actually get fresh beans and figure out exactly how much water and how
hot it needs to be, the coffee gets _really_ good.

------
stcredzero
Ironically, in Houston, we have a bunch of first-time iPhone devs showing up
to NSCoder night at a tea house:

<http://www.tehouseoftea.com/>

